# give me you point of view



## Manny (Jan 8, 2009)

Please be kind and let me know your thinking:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71586

Manny


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 8, 2009)

I say give aikido a try and please let us know if you enjoy it.  One of the older guys in my class trained in TKD for many, many years before he started training with us. He struggled with some things in the beginning because it was so different than what he was used to.

I very much doubt that your sambunim will have any problems with you trying a different style, particuarly since you aren't going to quit TKD. You mentioned in the other thread that he cross-trained himself. I think anything a person can add to their own training will make them a stronger and more well-rounded martial artist.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> what belt are you in TKD?
> 
> the reason i ask is because if you are an advanced student, learning a second MA at the same time is doable.
> 
> ...


 I'd agree with TF here... if you're close to getting your black, be patient and obtain that then cross train with Aikido. 
My thinking is the two arts can compliment each other, TKD is for when your attacker/opponent is within range of TKD techs, the Aikido can come in handy when they get past that optimum range of TKD. 

But as TF said... taking on two arts as a beginner is very difficult indeed. Hard to maintain focus and separate the two arts (whatever they may be) and you'll get confused. If you're a Brown or Red then yeah because you'll know which is which and won't embarrass yourself during belt tests. :lol:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think your sambunim should give you a hard time about it. I think it will be a great compliment to your TKD. I will say that you may have some difficulty going from one style to another, just because of the different approaches, but once you overcome those differences, the combination can't do anything but enhance what you know.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I began training in aikido when I decided to leave a kempo school. The first couple of months were a bit frustrating as I was having to learn things from an entering stand point instead of a hard block and counter punch stand point.  Now, nearly six years later I find that the kempo training augments my aikido very well.  Give it a shot (assuming you already have a good grasp on your TKD). Knowledge is power, as the old cartoon used to say, so more knowledge has to be better.


----------



## wade (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree, give it a shot. I've trained in Aikido and Hapkido and it really complements my TKD. I do encourage my students, especially my BB's to branch out and try other systems. To be honest, when they bring back something new I am more than happy to steal it and add it to what we are already doing.


----------

